# Asiago Cheese Dip



## BakersDozen (May 19, 2005)

Asiago Cheese Dip  

4 T. sun-dried tomatoes, reconstituted in hot water 
1 C. mayonnaise 
1 C. sour cream 
1/2 C. shredded asiago cheese + 3 T. for garnish 
1/4 C. chopped green onions 
1/4 C. canned mushrooms chopped and drained 

Squeeze out all water from the tomatoes, then julienne cut into fine strips. 

Combine mayonnaise, sour cream, asiago cheese, green onions. Blend in food processor. Add tomatoes and mushrooms. Spread into a small casserole dish. Top with remaining asiago cheese. 

Bake at 400°F. for 20 -25 minutes. Mixture should be bubbly and golden brown. 

Serve with crackers.


----------



## designerobsessed (May 19, 2005)

This sounds wonderful!!  Love asiago cheese!!


----------



## amber (May 20, 2005)

Yum!  Sounds really good.  I too love asiago cheese.  I suppose it's ok to use the sundried tomatoes packed in olive oil?


----------



## VickiQ (May 20, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing this recipe-I've been looking for new dips and appetizers to serve at my daughter's graduation party- this sounds absolutley perfect!!!!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 21, 2005)

This is a fine sounding dip.  Gonna have to try it out.  Now, since I can't have chips, what am I gonna eat with it?  Don't worry.  I'll think of something.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Zereh (May 21, 2005)

When I feel the need for something crispy I like to brush a  whole wheat pita bread with a tiny bit of EVOO and a sprinkle of cumin, then I broil it until it becomes browned and toasty. Add a small sprinkle of sea salt and mmmmm! 

You could skip the cumin part if you wanted to use them for dip.


Z


----------

